# Premier League England 24-25 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 20, 2009)

24 Oct 12:45 Wolverhampton v Aston Villa  3.60 3.40 2.10  
24 Oct 15:00 Birmingham v Sunderland  2.90 3.25 2.50  
24 Oct 15:00 Burnley v Wigan  2.50 3.30 2.87   
24 Oct 15:00 Hull v Portsmouth  2.50 3.30 2.87   
24 Oct 15:00 Tottenham v Stoke  1.44 4.50 7.50   
24 Oct 17:30 Chelsea v Blackburn  1.20 6.50 15.00   
25 Oct 13:30 Bolton v Everton  2.75 3.25 2.62   
25 Oct 14:00 Liverpool v Man Utd  2.50 3.25 2.90   
25 Oct 15:00 Man City v Fulham  1.50 4.20 7.00  
25 Oct 16:15 West Ham v Arsenal  7.00 4.20 1.50


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 22, 2009)

This man will lead Aston Villa to the win this weekend


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 23, 2009)

Newcastle - Doncaster

Newcastle started the season very good. Their form went down a little now, they lost the last 2 matches and don't have a win from 4 matches. For their good, their opponents are not in form too, which left them in the leading positions. The upper half of the Championship is really tight now and a new mistake will cost a lot to Newcastle. 
They don't have a space for mistake and I think this is the match where they will start to raise their game again.
Newcastle to win this : 1.60


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 24, 2009)

Birmingham v Sunderland 

Sunderland made a good matches agains Manchester and Liverpool. They have beaten Liverpool. After the 2 strong matches of Sunderland I expect a little fall in their form. Sunderland played great against the big teams, but against the weaker opponents they are not good, losing to Burnley and Stoke was very average performance. Birmingham are a team that will fight to stay in the Premier League. They lost a lot of matches so this is a crucial match. They must take something.
Prediction: 1DNB


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 24, 2009)

The matches today were boring  :evil: 
I didn't find anything to bet on.


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 26, 2009)

well got delayed to say something about the past matches, but the matches were dead boring,  that i kept the betting thought away..... :x


----------

